# افضل طرق تحليل الماء للسيارة وغير مكلفة



## سمير1 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-hR6UGtYaw
مارايكم بهذة الطريقة الاتجدون انها مجدية وغير مكلفة
ارجو المشاهدة وابداء الراي 
ودمتم ســـــــــــــــــــــــــالمين


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 سبتمبر 2009)

سمير1 قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-hR6UGtYaw
> مارايكم بهذة الطريقة الاتجدون انها مجدية وغير مكلفة
> ارجو المشاهدة وابداء الراي
> ودمتم ســـــــــــــــــــــــــالمين



هذه ليست طريقة لتحليل الماء 

انما هى طريق الجيت 
ال GeeT

للعالم الامريكيى باول بانتون

بعض الصور






























لاحظ التركيب على ماسورة العادم للسيارات للاسفادة من الطاقة الحرارية من غازات العادم


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الجدير بالذكر 
ان هذا العالم الامريكي تم محاربته من اصحاب رؤس الاموال لجشعهم على المال 
ونظرا لانه جهاز رخيص يحافظ على البيئةمن التلوت ويمكن لها الجهاز ان يحرقة كل شي كوقود مع الماء 
حتى نفايات وزبالة الطعام تتحول فيه الى وقود

يطيل من عمر المحرك 
ويضاعف المسافة من 100 كيلومتر لكل 5لتر وقود الى 700 كيلومتر لمل 5 لتر وقود 

وبغض النظ عن الوقود سواء بنزين او ديزل او حتى زيت الطعام او زيت المحركات او حتى السكر نهم السكر والمواد الكربوهيدراتية 

وكذالك يمكن استخدام مخلفات الحوان من روث كوقود لاحتوءها على غاز الميثان 
وقد لاتحتاج ابدا الى تغيير زيت محرك السيارة فان لون الزيت سيظل اصفر ولن يسود وذالك لعدم خروج اكاسيد كربونية من العادم والى عمل المحرك على البارد فمرك السيارة لايسخن ابدا حتى فى اقصي ظروف التشغيل

الان الوقود بخار مار وغازات العادم بخار ماء 

وبل ان الادهى من ذالك ان غازات العادم يمكن تمريرها فى فلتلر من المار لتبرد ونحصل منها على وقود جديد ينفع للسير مسافات اخرى 

هذا من الاعجاز فى قدرات الماء وخصائصة 

فسبحان الله احسن الخالقين


----------



## سمير1 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز fagrelsabah هل من الممكن تزويدي بالمخططات التفصيلية لهذة الطريقة
وهل استطيع الاستفادة من العادم باإعادته الى خزان الماء
اكون لك شاكراً ( تشكرات افندم) :20:


----------



## الساحر (3 سبتمبر 2009)

والله شي عجيب وانا احيك اخي fagrelsabah


----------

